# how to kill algae in a lucky bamboo vase?



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

If you are talking about algae settling on the glass, these can do wonders...


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

I hear that nerites love algae. Maybe a single snail could be a fairly permanent solution.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Hydrogen peroxide. It'll kill the algae and boost the bamboo's growth. Just put 3 or 4 drops in the water, depending on how much water there is.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Cover the vase so no light gets in. Just allow light on the leaves. 

Plants can tolerate a low dose of hydrogen peroxide, so I would clean the vase once in a while with pure H2O2 (just let it soak with the plant removed, then a quick rinse). You can dip the plant for a short time in diluted H2O2 (length of dipping is shorter if the H2O2 is stronger- but you will have to do some research for exact times and doses). Add H2O2 with every water change. Not much, though. Plants do not like too much. Maximum dose 1.5 ml/gallon.


----------

